# Rotary Tables And Spreadsheets



## HSS (Jan 1, 2011)

RandyC link=topic=488.msg2181#msg2181 date=1293855992 said:
			
		

> I corrected three errors (noted above) while creating another one, dang it ! Here is the new download link for the rotab spreadsheet:
> 
> http://www.webfilehost.com/?mode=viewupload&amp;id=5268803
> 
> ...



The thing about getting old is that, a lot of the time, it doesn't last very long. LOL

Patrick


----------

